# Eizo Foris fs2434 Einstellen



## Dota2 (12. November 2014)

Hallo! 

Ich habe nun seit ein paar tagen meinen neuen Monitor in Betrieb genommen und ein paar Probleme damit bezüglich der Farben.

Diese haben zum teil einen Grünstich o.ä. und wenn ich die entsprechenden Einstellungen runter drehe passt wieder irgendwas nicht... gibt es eine Einstellung für den Monitor, quasi eine Allround Lösung bei dem ich ein gutes Bild bekomme? 

Des weiteren würde ich gerne wissen, mit welchem Kabel ich den Monitor am besten anschließe (DVI oder HDMI)


gruß


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Nimm DVI.
Wie hast du ihn den jetzt eingestellt?


----------



## Dota2 (12. November 2014)

hab ihn jetzt wieder auf standart weil das andere sonst auch nix gebracht hat... das problem hab ich im grunde auch nur bei dota


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> hab ihn jetzt wieder auf standart weil das andere sonst auch nix gebracht hat... das problem hab ich im grunde auch nur bei dota



Stell mal auf 6500K Gamma 2.2 und die Helligkeit nach Bedarf.
Selbst kalibriert war das Bild nicht viel anders als so.
Hast du irgendein icc Profil an?


----------



## Dota2 (12. November 2014)

ähm... wo verstell ich das?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Wo hast du denn bis jetzt eingestellt?
Du gehst auf Menu-->Farbe-->Temperatur und da dann 6500K.
Als zweites wieder Menu-->Farbe-->Erweiterte Einstellungen-->Gamma und auf 2.2.


----------



## Dota2 (12. November 2014)

Gut, und das mach ich mit der Fernbedienung alles? Weil davor hab ich im Nvidia Programm rumgestellt


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Gut, und das mach ich mit der Fernbedienung alles? Weil davor hab ich im Nvidia Programm rumgestellt



Jap machst du.
Lass die Finger von den Einstellungen im Nvidia Treiber


----------



## Dota2 (12. November 2014)

Dann wird's irgendwie sau dunkel bei mir


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Dann stell die Helligkeit hoch und stell den ECO View aus.


----------



## Dota2 (12. November 2014)

Ok jetzt perfekt! Danke dir!

Jetzt noch ne frage, ist das ein rücksende Grund?


----------



## haii91 (13. November 2014)

Ich würde den Monitor umtauschen und das Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen. So ein Problem hatte ich selbst.


----------



## Dota2 (13. November 2014)

ok, dann werd ich das wohl auch machen 

gruß


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Eizo taquscht dir den normal direkt vor Ort, guck mal auf deren Support Seite.


----------



## Dota2 (13. November 2014)

Gut, da steht jetzt aber nichts von Lichthöfen... Nur vom Ausfall der Beleuchtung ?!


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Schreib einfach mal den Support an und schildere denen dein Problem.
Dazu vielleicht noch ein Bild.


----------

